

The Social Responsibility of Business is to Increase its Profits by M. Friedman - vtail
http://www.colorado.edu/studentgroups/libertarians/issues/friedman-soc-resp-business.html

======
vtail
I've posted this in part to reply to this discussion:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2149610>

